# iPad and the iPhone and the iPod



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

So my laptop (Sony vaio) is going on the fritz. We are working on that -rebuild? Or new.... Meanwhile  Can I sync my iPhone and iPod to my iPad?    

Sylvia


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

No, you have to sync it to a computer running iTunes, the iPad won't work.


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

Sadly it is what I thought but one could wish

Sylvia


----------

